# Need some barrels



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

We shipped all our honey off and unfortunately the buyer we chose doesn't return barrels to us. Anyone have a source for quality clean barrels. They don't have to be new. how much and how many could I get.


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Eagle Peak in Idaho? Been a while since I've sourced US drums.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like they've got them but it looks from the picture that they aren't a standard US Barrel they look kind of tall and skinny. 14.50


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Queens of America, Belleview, Florida. Might be to far but they've got a bunch.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Charge him for the barrels.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Tony at Smitty Bee was brokering some reconditioned drums a year ago for $$. Best bet might just be to call all the bigger packers first.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

RAK, The guy gives us 30 cents a pound over what anyone else is paying so we let it slide


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> Tony at Smitty Bee was brokering some reconditioned drums a year ago for $$. Best bet might just be to call all the bigger packers first.


yeah we have talked to Smitty Bee, they said they started just crushing the barrels but if we don't mind dirty ones we can come get as many as we want for 5$ a piece


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Make sure they are open head, not closed head. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

There is a guy in western iowa that washes chocolate drums from wells blue bunny at le mars. I think they close to $20 but they are nice drums. Pm me, I got his number if you are interested


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

There is a guy in western iowa that washes the chocolate drums from the wells blue bunny plant in le Mars. I think he gets close to $20 each. But they are nice new drums. Pm me if interested I'll find his number


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

Brian Suchan said:


> There is a guy in western iowa that washes the chocolate drums from the wells blue bunny plant in le Mars. I think he gets close to $20 each. But they are nice new drums. Pm me if interested I'll find his number


I'd be interested in a phone number


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

pm'd ya


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

I have lots of very nice drums. 300+ only used once and all green and matching with lids and rings. nearly new $10 each

Another 300 that are all over the board.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

MNbees said:


> I have lots of very nice drums. 300+ only used once and all green and matching with lids and rings. nearly new $10 each
> 
> Another 300 that are all over the board.


Are they standard barrels? We can't handle the taller and skinnier ones. Are they clean?


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

yes standard, yes clean
may need a touch up before filling


----------

